# Thistlecrack Is OUT Of The Gold Cup!



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2017)

He's picked up a tendon injury. Balls.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 February 2017)

Oh no!


----------



## Chiffy (21 February 2017)

I saw this on the racing post Facebook page. Very sad, hope he comes back next season and doesn't prove to be as fragile as Coneygree who at least got his moment of glory.


----------



## KautoStar1 (21 February 2017)

Makes my anti post bet on Native River even more attractive.   But in all seriousness I hope he makes a full recovery and is back on the race course next season.  

It's probably not connected at all but I am of the belief that open races are not for novices and they should stick to the novice route for a better change of longevity.


----------



## MyBoyChe (21 February 2017)

And just goes to show how fragile they are


----------



## Orangehorse (21 February 2017)

Ah no, how sad.  Hope he can come back as good as ever.


----------



## TelH (21 February 2017)

Thistlecrack, Coneygree, Don Cossack; Vautour and Many Clouds might have also lined up... The Gold Cup is missing some seriously talented horses this year. 

I hope we see Thistlecrack back to his best next season, and Coneygree too for that matter, though I imagine he is very hard to train, being so fragile.

In their absence my heart is with Cue Card, it's probably too late in his career now, but for him to win and then retire would be one of those fairytale kind of moments.


----------



## dizzyneddy (21 February 2017)

Very sad news as it was going to be one heck of a race but horses pick up injuries whether they are competing, exercising or even just being turned out in the field at least he'll receive the best care available & he will hopefully come back next season in good shape.


----------



## horselover2 (21 February 2017)

TelH said:



			Thistlecrack, Coneygree, Don Cossack; Vautour and Many Clouds might have also lined up... The Gold Cup is missing some seriously talented horses this year. 

I hope we see Thistlecrack back to his best next season, and Coneygree too for that matter, though I imagine he is very hard to train, being so fragile.

In their absence my heart is with Cue Card, it's probably too late in his career now, but for him to win and then retire would be one of those fairytale kind of moments.
		
Click to expand...

i wish that too after his fall last year ..what a reception he would get


----------



## horselover2 (21 February 2017)

oh and it is a shame about thistlecrack must be such a stressful time for trainers.


----------



## Mariposa (21 February 2017)

Utterly gutting for the Tizzard team, the owners and Tom Scudamore, but to look on the bright side, at least he will be back and he can have another shot at it. Fingers crossed he makes a good recovery.

Now we can just hope all the other main players make it to Cheltenham safe and sound ( please wrap Cue Card up in cotton wool Team Tizz!!!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2017)

I am beginning to think this years festival is going to be a waste of annual leave with so many of the champions ruled out.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am beginning to think this years festival is going to be a waste of annual leave with so many of the champions ruled out.
		
Click to expand...

True but there is still Altior, Native River, Cue Card, Applesjade, Don Poli, Un Du Sceaux, Sire De Grugy and many others to look forward too!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2017)

EKW said:



			True but there is still Altior, Native River, Cue Card, Applesjade, Don Poli, Un Du Sceaux, Sire De Grugy and many others to look forward too!
		
Click to expand...

You are right of course, and my cider is already chilling in the fridge, do need snacks though.  Lets wish them all a safe journey, success and may they all go home.


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 February 2017)

Oh no AA, its never a waste of a week off   My week is booked and a trip to the supermarket on the Monday to stock up on nibbles is planned.  On the plus side, it will make it much more open with a chance for some of the smaller yards to shine.  Roll on Cheltenham!


----------



## millhouse (23 February 2017)

Great pity about TC, but he is young, and will have his day.


----------

